# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم الحلف كذبًا للستر على مسلم

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

السؤال:
إنني لا أنام الليل وإن ضميري يؤنبني لا أعرف هل ما قمت به خير ويرضي الله أم علي ذنب أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا قد حلفت بالله العظيم وأجبرت على أن أمسك المصحف وحلفت وأنا كاذبة ولكن حلفي أريد به الستر على فتاة وامرأة متزوجه فلو تكلمت الصدق سوف تتضرر الفتاة وتتلوث سمعتها والمرأة تطلق وتنهدم أسرة ويضيع أبناؤها والسبب امرأة ائتمنتها بسر وأفشته ولا أحد صدقها فجمعتني بأم الفتاه على أن أقول بأنها صادقه ولكنني كذبتها فأنا ضميري يعذبني وقد صمت 3 أيام وأطعمت 10 مساكين وأستغفر الله وأرجوه بأن يغفر لي ذنبي أفيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا ماذا أفعل وهل علي ذنب وجزاكم الله خيرا*

الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فقد رغب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ستر المسلمين فقال: (ومن ستر مسلمًا ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة). رواه مسلم من حديث أبي هريرة.
وكان الواجب عليك أن تستري المرأتين ابتداء وأن لا تخبري هذه المرأة التي أفشت السر.
كما كان الأولى بك أن لا تحلفي كاذبة، وأن توَرِّي في الحلف، ففي التورية مندوحة عند الكذب.
قال النووي رحمه الله تعالى: والكذب واجب إن كان المقصود واجبًا، فإذا اختفى مسلم من ظالم وسأل عنه وجب الكذب بإخفائه وكذا... إلى أن قال: ولو استحلفه عليها لزمه أن يحلف ويُوَرّي في يمينه، فإن حلف ولم يورِّ حنث على الأصل، وقيل لا يحنث. اهـ.
وبما أنك كفرت عن يمينك، فنرجو لك من الله عز وجل المغفرة نظرًا لحسن نيتك، وللفائدة، نحيل السائلة إلى الفتوى رقم: 7228،  و 39929،  و 6953.
علما بأن كفارة اليمين هي أحد ثلاثة أمور، على التخيير أيتها فعل الحانث برئت ذمته، وهي إطعام عشرة مساكين أو كسوتهم، أو تحرير رقبة، فمن لم يستطع أحد هذه الثلاثة صام ثلاثة أيام.
والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/index.php?page=showfatwa&Optio  n=FatwaId&Id=47655

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

ولكن الكذب قد يجوز للضرورة، ومنها أن يكون الكذب لدفع ضرر عن مسلم. والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> ولكن الكذب قد يجوز للضرورة، ومنها أن يكون الكذب لدفع ضرر عن مسلم. والله أعلم.


نعم ، هذا صحيح ، لكن الإشكال أنها حلفت ، وقد حلفت كاذبة متعمدة لدفع الضرر، وكان ينبغي عليها أن توري كما في الإجابة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> نعم ، هذا صحيح ، لكن الإشكال أنها حلفت ، وقد حلفت كاذبة متعمدة لدفع الضرر، وكان ينبغي عليها أن توري كما في الإجابة.


لو افترضنا أنها لم تستطع التورية، أفلا يحل لها الكذب لدفع الضرر؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> أفلا يحل لها الكذب لدفع الضرر؟


نعم ، يحل لها الكذب هنا على ما جاء في حديث أم كلثوم بنت عقبة ، لكن الأولى التورية بلا شك ، والأصل في الأيمان الكاذبة المنع والتحريم ، إلا إذا ترتب عليها مصلحة كبيرة أعظم من الكذب .
وحقيقة أجاز بعض العلماء - ومنهم الشيخ ابن باز وابن عثيمين - الحلف كذبا للإصلاح والضرورة ، لكن حديث أم كلثوم ليس فيه الحلف كذبا، إنما فيه مجرد جواز الكذب ، فلا أعلم لهذا دليلا منصوصا عليه ، نعم لهم توجيهات منها: أن أصل الكذب لما شرع هنا في هذه المواضع المذكورة في الحديث، جاز الحلف على أصل ما جاز تبعا له ، فيجوز الحلف كذباً على الزوجة - مثلا - لجواز أصل الكذب عليها ، لكن هل قال بجواز الحلف كذبا أحد من الفقهاء المتقدمين؟.
أرجو ألا نبعد عن هذه المسألة تحديدا ، لأن هناك تفريعات لها لا نريد الخوض فيها هنا حتى لا يحصل تشتت.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرًا
 وقد جاء في: (غذاء الألباب في شرح منظومة الآداب): (1/ 141):، عند ذكر الأمور التي يرخص فيها في الكذب: (فَهَذَا  مَا وَرَدَ فِيهِ النَّصُّ, وَيُقَاسُ عَلَيْهِ مَا فِي مَعْنَاهُ,  كَكَذِبِهِ لِسَتْرِ مَالِ غَيْرِهِ عَنْ ظَالِمٍ، وَإِنْكَارِهِ  الْمَعْصِيَةَ لِلسَّتْرِ عَلَيْهِ, أَوْ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ مَا لَمْ  يُجَاهِرْ الْغَيْرُ بِهَا، بَلْ يَلْزَمُهُ السَّتْرُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ  وَإِلَّا كَانَ مُجَاهِرًا، اللَّهُمَّ إلَّا أَنْ يُرِيدَ إقَامَةَ الْحَدِّ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ كَقِصَّةِ مَاعِزٍ، وَمَعَ ذَلِكَ فَالسَّتْرُ أَوْلَى وَيَتُوبُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى. وَكُلُّ ذَلِكَ يَرْجِعُ إلَى دَفْعِ الْمَضَرَّاتِ.
وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا عَنْ الْإِمَامِ الْحَافِظُ بْنُ الْجَوْزِيِّ أَنَّ ضَابِطَ إبَاحَةِ الْكَذِبِ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَقْصُودٍ مَحْمُودٍ لَا يُمْكِنُ التَّوَصُّلُ إلَيْهِ إلَّا بِهِ فَهُوَ مُبَاحٌ، وَإِنْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ الْمَقْصُودُ وَاجِبًا فَهُوَ وَاجِبٌ، وَكَذَا قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ مِنْ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ  . فَإِذَا اخْتَفَى مُسْلِمٌ مِنْ ظَالِمٍ يُرِيدُ قَتْلَهُ فَلَقِيَ رَجُلًا فَقَالَ رَأَيْت فُلَانًا فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُخْبِرُ بِهِ وَيَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ الْكَذِبُ فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الْحَالَةِ. وَلَوْ احْتَاجَ لِلْحَلِفِ فِي إنْجَاءِ مَعْصُومٍ مَنْ هَلَكَةٍ.
قَالَ الْإِمَامُ الْمُوَفَّقُ لِأَنَّ إنْجَاءَ الْمَعْصُومِ وَاجِبٌ، كَفِعْلِ سُوَيْد بْنِ حَنْظَلَةَ قَالَ خَرَجْنَا نُرِيدُ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَمَعَنَا وَائِلُ بْنُ حُجْرٍ فَأَخَذَهُ عَدُوٌّ لَهُ فَتَحَرَّجَ الْقَوْمُ أَنْ يَحْلِفُوا، فَحَلَفْت أَنَّهُ أَخِي، فَذَكَرْت ذَلِكَ لِلنَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَ: (صَدَقْت الْمُسْلِمُ أَخُو الْمُسْلِمِ)؛ وَلَكِنَّهُ وَالْحَالَةُ هَذِهِ يَنْبَغِي لَهُ الْعُدُولُ إلَى الْمَعَارِيضِ مَا أَمْكَنَ لِئَلَّا تَعْتَادَ نَفْسُهُ الْكَذِبَ).

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

وفي: (غذاء الألباب في شرح منظومة الآداب): (1/ 141): (وَالْحَاصِلُ أَنَّ الْكَذِبَ مَذْمُومٌ، وَفَاعِلُهُ مِنْ الْخَيْرِ مَحْرُومٌ. وَإِنَّمَا يُبَاحُ لِمَا ذَكَرْنَا. وَقَدْ اخْتَلَفَ عُلَمَاؤُنَا هَلْ الْكَذِبُ فِي هَذِهِ الْمَوَاضِعِ الْمُرَادُ بِهِ التَّوْرِيَةُ أَوْ مُطْلَقًا.
فَرِوَايَةُ حَنْبَلٍ عَنْ الْإِمَامِ تَدُلُّ عَلَى تَحْرِيمِ الْكَذِبِ ابْتِدَاءً. وَرِوَايَةُ ابْنِ مَنْصُورٍ تَدُلُّ عَلَى الْإِطْلَاقِ، لَكِنَّ الْإِطْلَاقَ ظَاهِرُ كَلَامِ الْأَصْحَابِ. قَالَ الْحَجَّاوِيُّ وَهُوَ الصَّحِيحُ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي رَجَّحَهُ ابْنُ مُفْلِحٍ فِي الْآدَابِ الْكُبْرَى).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

السؤال
ما حكم الحلف بالله وبكتابه كاذبا مضطراً لإصلاح سيدة تمشي فى طريق الفساد فأرجو الرد للأهمية القصوى حيث إني لا أنام بسبب هذا الموضوع؟
الجواب
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فالأصل أن الحلف على الكذب هو اليمين الغموس الذي ورد الشرع بتحريمها وعدها من الكبائر، ففي الحديث الشريف: الكبائر: الإشراك بالله، وعقوق الوالدين، وقتل النفس، واليمين الغموس. كما أن الكذب قد تواترت النصوص بتحريمه، لكن هذا الأصل قد يخرج عنه لموجب، فقد جاء في الموسوعة الفقهية: إن حرمة اليمين الغموس هي الأصل، فإذا عرض ما يخرجها عن الحرمة لم تكن حراماً، ويدل على هذا:
* أولاً: قوله تعالى: مَن كَفَرَ بِاللّهِ مِن بَعْدِ إيمَانِهِ إِلاَّ مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالإِيمَانِ وَلَكِن مَّن شَرَحَ بِالْكُفْرِ صَدْرًا فَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ مِّنَ اللّهِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ. فإذا كان الإكراه يبيح كلمة الكفر فإباحته لليمين الغموس أولى.
* ثانياً: آيات الاضطرار إلى أكل الميتة وما شاكلها، كقوله تعالى: إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللّهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلاَ عَادٍ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ. فإذا أباحت الضرورة تناول المحرمات أباحت النطق بما هو محرم. الموسوعة الفقهية.
وقال ابن الجوزي: الكذب ليس حراماً لعينه، بل لما فيه من الضرر، والكلام وسيلة إلى المقاصد، فكل مقصود محمود يمكن أن يتوصل إليه بالصدق والكذب جميعاً فالكذب فيه حرام، وإن أمكن التوصل إليه بالكذب دون الصدق فالكذب فيه مباح إذا كان تحصيل ذلك المقصود مباحاً، وواجب إذا كان المقصود واجباً... إلا أنه ينبغي أن يتحرز عنه ويوري بالمعاريض مهما أمكن.. وإنما قلنا هذا لأن المحذور الذي يحصل بالصدق أشد وقعاً في الشرع من الكذب، وإن كان المقصود أهون من مقصود الصدق وجب الصدق، وقد يتقابل الأمران فالميل حينئذ إلى الصدق أولى، لأن الكذب إنما أبيح لضرورة أو حاجة مهمة، فإذا شك في كونها مهمة فالأصل التحريم، ولغموض إدراك مراتب المقاصد وجب الاحتراز من الكذب مهما أمكن. (كشف المشكل.4/459)
وقال النووي: الكلام وسيلة إلى المقاصد، فكل مقصود محمود يمكن تحصيله بغير الكذب يحرم الكذب فيه، وإن لم يمكن تحصيله إلا بالكذب جاز الكذب، ثم إن كان تحصيل ذلك المقصود مباحاً كان الكذب مباحاً، وإن كان واجباً كان الكذب واجباً. رياض الصالحين.
وعليه، فإذا كان قصد السائل أنه قد تعين عليه الكذب أو مع الحلف عليه لتحقيق مصلحة معتبرة ولم يجد في المعاريض أو غيرها ما يمكن أن يتحقق الغرض به، فلا حرج عليه في ذلك، وليراجع في ذلك الفتوى رقم: 41794.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> جزاكم الله خيرًا
>  وقد جاء في: (غذاء الألباب في شرح منظومة الآداب): (1/ 141):، عند ذكر الأمور التي يرخص فيها في الكذب: (فَهَذَا  مَا وَرَدَ فِيهِ النَّصُّ, وَيُقَاسُ عَلَيْهِ مَا فِي مَعْنَاهُ,  كَكَذِبِهِ لِسَتْرِ مَالِ غَيْرِهِ عَنْ ظَالِمٍ، وَإِنْكَارِهِ  الْمَعْصِيَةَ لِلسَّتْرِ عَلَيْهِ, أَوْ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ مَا لَمْ  يُجَاهِرْ الْغَيْرُ بِهَا، بَلْ يَلْزَمُهُ السَّتْرُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ  وَإِلَّا كَانَ مُجَاهِرًا، اللَّهُمَّ إلَّا أَنْ يُرِيدَ إقَامَةَ الْحَدِّ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ كَقِصَّةِ مَاعِزٍ، وَمَعَ ذَلِكَ فَالسَّتْرُ أَوْلَى وَيَتُوبُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى. وَكُلُّ ذَلِكَ يَرْجِعُ إلَى دَفْعِ الْمَضَرَّاتِ.
> وَقَدْ قَدَّمْنَا عَنْ الْإِمَامِ الْحَافِظُ بْنُ الْجَوْزِيِّ أَنَّ ضَابِطَ إبَاحَةِ الْكَذِبِ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَقْصُودٍ مَحْمُودٍ لَا يُمْكِنُ التَّوَصُّلُ إلَيْهِ إلَّا بِهِ فَهُوَ مُبَاحٌ، وَإِنْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ الْمَقْصُودُ وَاجِبًا فَهُوَ وَاجِبٌ، وَكَذَا قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ مِنْ الشَّافِعِيَّةِ  . فَإِذَا اخْتَفَى مُسْلِمٌ مِنْ ظَالِمٍ يُرِيدُ قَتْلَهُ فَلَقِيَ رَجُلًا فَقَالَ رَأَيْت فُلَانًا فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُخْبِرُ بِهِ وَيَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ الْكَذِبُ فِي مِثْلِ هَذِهِ الْحَالَةِ. وَلَوْ احْتَاجَ لِلْحَلِفِ فِي إنْجَاءِ مَعْصُومٍ مَنْ هَلَكَةٍ.
> قَالَ الْإِمَامُ الْمُوَفَّقُ لِأَنَّ إنْجَاءَ الْمَعْصُومِ وَاجِبٌ، كَفِعْلِ سُوَيْد بْنِ حَنْظَلَةَ قَالَ خَرَجْنَا نُرِيدُ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَمَعَنَا وَائِلُ بْنُ حُجْرٍ فَأَخَذَهُ عَدُوٌّ لَهُ فَتَحَرَّجَ الْقَوْمُ أَنْ يَحْلِفُوا، فَحَلَفْت أَنَّهُ أَخِي، فَذَكَرْت ذَلِكَ لِلنَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَ: (صَدَقْت الْمُسْلِمُ أَخُو الْمُسْلِمِ)؛ وَلَكِنَّهُ وَالْحَالَةُ هَذِهِ يَنْبَغِي لَهُ الْعُدُولُ إلَى الْمَعَارِيضِ مَا أَمْكَنَ لِئَلَّا تَعْتَادَ نَفْسُهُ الْكَذِبَ).


وجزاكم مثله .
ليس فيه ما ذكرته ، وكذا النقولات التي بعده!

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

هل هناك نص واضح من السنة - بخلاف حديث أم كلثوم ، لأن الكلام فيه سبق بيانه - أو كلام من أهل العلم المتقدمين من الفقهاء في جواز الحلف كذبا ، على النحو الذي ذكرتُه آنفا ؟

----------

